# MSI Gtx 970 4G reichen 500W?



## TadderzHD (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir Anfang Januar, oder sogar früher noch die MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G bestellen. Dazu werde ich mir noch ein Deep Silence 3 Gehäuse (mit 3 Lüftern) und einen Artic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 holen.

Meine Frage: Reicht mein Be Quiet Power 7 500W Netzteil um mein gesamtes System zu versorgen?

Weitere Specs wären:

i5 3450
z.Z. noch GTX 650
MSI B75MA-P45
8gb DDR3 Dual
125Gb SSD
500GB HDD

Bei weiteren Fragen, bitte melden.


Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im vorraus.

MfG Manuel


----------



## lalaker (13. Dezember 2014)

Wenn dein NT noch keine Alterserscheinungen zeigt reicht es locker für die Graka. Falls du das System Power 7 meinst, reicht es locker, das Modell ist ja noch recht neu.

be quiet! System Power 7 500W ATX 2.31 (BN144) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## TomatenKenny (13. Dezember 2014)

Klar!


----------



## freezy94 (13. Dezember 2014)

Reicht dicke.


----------



## Fir3H4wk (13. Dezember 2014)

Zu dem Thema hätte ich ne ähnliche Frage 
Will mir die gleiche Grafikkarte anschaffen. Hab n 630 Watt Netzteil von Be Quiet. Im moment hab ich noch ein AsRock Mainboard und den i5 2500k. Das will ich auch Upgraden auf nen i7-4790k und als Mainboard das Asus H-97 Plus. Reicht mir da mein 630 Watt Netzteil? Weil der i7 glaube ich doch ganz gut was an Leistung zieht.


----------



## TadderzHD (13. Dezember 2014)

vielen Dank für dei schnellen Antworten. 

Ja ich habe genau das Netzteil aus dem Link von lalaker.
Dann bedanke ich mich rechts herzlich. 

MfG Manuel


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2014)

Du hast ein System Power 7 mit 500 Watt?

Sollte reichen.
Das Dilemma ist die Rail Verteilung.
An Rail 1 hängen beide PCIe Stecker und das Mainboard.
An Rail 2 nur die CPU.


----------



## BertB (13. Dezember 2014)

@ firehawk

der i7 zieht weniger als der 2500k

jedenfalls hat er ne geringere tdp

beide unter 100W,

klar man die drüber treiben mit oc,
sollte aber trotzdem locker reichen


----------



## TadderzHD (13. Dezember 2014)

@threshold Das bedeutet was?!


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2014)

TadderzHD schrieb:


> @threshold Das bedeutet was?!



Dass du einfach mal ausprobieren sollst.
Wenns reicht wird es laufen. Wenns nicht reich wirst du das schon merken.


----------



## TadderzHD (13. Dezember 2014)

okay vielen Dank


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (13. Dezember 2014)

Fir3H4wk schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema hätte ich ne ähnliche Frage
> Will mir die gleiche Grafikkarte anschaffen. Hab n 630 Watt Netzteil von Be Quiet. Im moment hab ich noch ein AsRock Mainboard und den i5 2500k. Das will ich auch Upgraden auf nen i7-4790k und als Mainboard das Asus H-97 Plus. Reicht mir da mein 630 Watt Netzteil? Weil der i7 glaube ich doch ganz gut was an Leistung zieht.



Welches genau?

Also von den Watt her auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich tippe mal schwer auf ein L8 CM630.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (13. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal schwer auf ein L8 CM630.



Ja, wäre es ein L8 dann wäre das fern ab von ideal, sollte aber laufen.

Könnte aber beispielsweise noch ein L7 oder älter sein.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2014)

Wenns ein L7 ist spielt es keine Rolle da L8 und L7 auf der gleichen Plattform basieren.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (13. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenns ein L7 ist spielt es keine Rolle da L8 und L7 auf der gleichen Plattform basieren.



Ich wollte darauf hinaus dass insofern das Netzteil ein L7 oder älter ist es schon durchaus an den 4 Jahren kratzen dürfte und dann kann man das schon austauschen, jedenfalls bei der Hardware.


----------



## lalaker (13. Dezember 2014)

Fir3H4wk schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema hätte ich ne ähnliche Frage
> Will mir die gleiche Grafikkarte anschaffen. Hab n 630 Watt Netzteil von Be Quiet. Im moment hab ich noch ein AsRock Mainboard und den i5 2500k. Das will ich auch Upgraden auf nen i7-4790k und als Mainboard das Asus H-97 Plus. Reicht mir da mein 630 Watt Netzteil? Weil der i7 glaube ich doch ganz gut was an Leistung zieht.



Auch dein NT reicht locker für die neue HW. Manch ältere NTs könnten allerdings nicht kompatibel mit Haswell-CPUs sein.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Ich wollte darauf hinaus dass insofern das Netzteil ein L7 oder älter ist es schon durchaus an den 4 Jahren kratzen dürfte und dann kann man das schon austauschen, jedenfalls bei der Hardware.



Er hat eine Sandy CPu von 2011.
Ich denke dass das Netzteil ungefähr aus dem gleichen Zeitraum ist.
Beide Netzteil Modelle kamen zur gleichen Zeit auf den Markt.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (13. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beide Netzteil Modelle kamen zur gleichen Zeit auf den Markt.




Stimmt, danke. 
Ich hatte da eben was verwechselt, wie auch immer, ich sollte mehr schlafen


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2014)

Das Netzteil dürfte also um die 3 Jahre alt sein. Das geht noch.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (13. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Netzteil dürfte also um die 3 Jahre alt sein. Das geht noch.



Warum?
Der 2500k ist doch 2010 erscheinen, wenn das Netzteil genauso alt ist dann ist ein Tausch durchaus sinnvoll.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Warum?
> Der 2500k ist doch 2010 erscheinen, wenn das Netzteil genauso alt ist dann ist ein Tausch durchaus sinnvoll.



Das Netzteil kam erst Ende 2011 auf den Markt.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (13. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Netzteil kam erst Ende 2011 auf den Markt.



Habe eben kurz nachgeschlagen, stimmt. 
Hätte, angesichts des Alters der eigentlichen FSP-Basis, nicht erwartet dass das so jung ist.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach menno.   
Das ist HEC Basis.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (13. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ach menno.
> Das ist HEC Basis.



Das L8 basiert doch auf der APN-Plattform von FSP, oder etwa nicht? 

Das L7 hat soweit ich weiß auch eine andere Plattform, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.

Edit: Nein, doch nicht 
Basiert auf dem HEC B500.

Das L7 hat aber nichtsdestotrotz eine minimal andere Basis:
Power Supply Platform Database


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Das L8 basiert doch auf der APN-Plattform von FSP, oder etwa nicht?
> 
> Das L7 hat soweit ich weiß auch eine andere Plattform, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.



Das L7 bis 530 Watt basiert auf der APN Plattform von FSP.
Das 630er und 730er L7 basiert auf keiner bestimmten HEC Plattform. HEC hat hier für BeQuiet was zusammengewürfelt.

Die L8 Modell bis 400 Watt basieren auf der APN Plattform von FSP.
Alle stärkeren Modell und die KM Modelle basieren wiederum auf keiner bestimmten HEC Plattform. Auch hier hat HEC was für BeQuiet geschnitzt.
Soweit ich das noch weiß sind die L7 non KM und die L8 KM Modelle technisch gleich bis eben auf das KM.
Allerdings ist die Bestückung der L7 Modelle schlechter. Die sind aber sowieso schon EOL.

Ich denke dass es hier um ein Pure Power L8 CM630 geht.
Wenn das der Fall ist kanns drin bleiben auchs wenns bei genauer Betrachtung Elektroschrott ist. 
Aber ich will nicht kleinlich sein.


----------



## TadderzHD (14. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, ich möchte mich noch einmal zurück melden. Ein Freund hat mich darauf hingewiesen, ob die Anschlüsse an die neue Graka überhaupt passen. An dem Strang vom Netzteil zur jetzigen Grafikkarte, hängen nochmal 2 Stränge mit jeweils 1x 6Pin + 1x 2Pin. Auf beiden steht VGA1. Die MSI gtx 970 braucht 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin.

Geht das überhaupt?

MfG Manuel


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich geht das. Der 2 Pin gehört zum 6 Pin und macht daraus dann den 8 Pin.
Das ist normal weil die meisten Grafikkarten eben 6 Pin Stecker hat und nur einige 8 Pin Stecker.
Durch den 6+2 Stecker kannst du eben sowohl 6 als auch 8 Pin Stecker versorgen indem du den 6 und den 2 Pin Stecker zusammenhältst und dann gemeinsam in die 8 Pin buchse der Grafikkarte steckst.


----------



## TadderzHD (14. Dezember 2014)

Das habe ich mir bereits gedacht. Jedoch bin ich, wie mein Profil schon sagt, ein "Schraubenverwechsler" was Hardware angeht :3...
Naja dann vielen Dank. Graka wird die Tage bestellt


----------



## BertB (14. Dezember 2014)

auf dem bild sieht man alle stromstecker, die du brauchst

beide blauen, einmal mit, einmal ohne den 2pin zusatzstecker

edit: schon geklärt


----------



## eXquisite (14. Dezember 2014)

> Das L8 basiert doch auf der APN-Plattform von FSP, oder etwa nicht?



Welches L8 meinst du? Es gibt L8-A, L8-B, L8-CM und noch eines...


----------

